# Cleaning Locomotive Wheels



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have some problems cleaning out some of the wheels on some of the locomotives I own. There seems to be some sort of "gunk" stuck on the surface of the wheels and the Woodland Scenics Rotor Cleaner didn't do a thing to remove the gunk. Should I use a flathead screw driver for this task instead?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Try a wooden toothpick first. Also try some acetone, without the vitamin E. I use a q-tip for that, to minimize the acetone getting on to plastic and paint.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use a flat bladed screwdriver, then rotate the wheels and clean with Isopropyl alcohol. I tend to steer clear of acetone as it attacks many paints and plastics.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I use blue magic polish q-tip and 1000 grit sandpaper and my wheels look new without sandpaper but when you buy second hand like I do the condition of the wheels are awful so 600-1000 grit gets the grit out a resurfaces them.

A toothpic soaked in alcohol generally gets the grooves clean


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Go to Youtube and do a search for "cleaning loco wheels" and you'll find several videos on the subject. Also be careful that the gunk on the wheels isn't partly rubber tires. If you remove them you will have to replace them to get the engine to go again. Regular isopropyl alcohol is my choice for this work. Like John says it's safer than some other chemicals that could ruin the finish on your trains.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I steer away from a metal screwdriver blade and grit based due to the fact that you can gouge the wheels, and grit can get into the gears, plus you can grind odd the nickle silver plating on some of the cheaper wheels. I will use wooden tooth picks and a hard plastic narrow bladed putty knife. You can also make your own plastic scraper using old model sprue.

I did learn the hard way with acetone, so I learned how to be careful, like not over saturating the q-tip.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

I just had to clean the wheels and contact pads on one of my Mehano locos. 
I used Tarn-X, and Q-tips. The wheels and contact pads are sparkling clean now. I did remove the wheels from the trucks which made cleaning them simple.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rrgrassi said:


> Try a wooden toothpick first. Also try some acetone, without the vitamin E. I use a q-tip for that, to minimize the acetone getting on to plastic and paint.


 Acetone with vitamin E? I had to Google that. 
That is made for getting the paint off of nails. That stuff has other things in it too to keep it from evaporating too fast.
Straight Acetone is more effective for nail polish removal but harsher on your skin. Plus it stinks more. It will eat/melt plastics.


gunrunnerjohn said:


> I use a flat bladed screwdriver, then rotate the wheels and clean with Isopropyl alcohol. I tend to steer clear of acetone as it attacks many paints and plastics.


Your talking O gauge right?
Other scales this would not be good practice.



norgale said:


> Go to Youtube and do a search for "cleaning loco wheels" and you'll find several videos on the subject. Also be careful that the gunk on the wheels isn't partly rubber tires. If you remove them you will have to replace them to get the engine to go again. Regular isopropyl alcohol is my choice for this work. Like John says it's safer than some other chemicals that could ruin the finish on your trains.


Isopropanol is good to use but I would still try to keep it away from paint if you rub too hard it will fade the paint. No good for decals either.
But the safest to use for cleaning. 99% is the best, 91% is OK, watch out for anything under 91% as it could have other plastic eating chemicals in it.

The best I think is either 190 or 200 proof ethanol. :smilie_daumenpos:
But I get mine for free. :smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I do keep Isopropyl alcohol away from paint, it does take off some paints if you work at it. A flat screwdriver is probably OK on metal wheels, obviously I'm not talking plastic wheels here. 

I used to use 99% Isopropyl, but it's practically impossible to find nowadays, so I use the 91%. The lower percentages have oils and other additions that I don't want.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Somebody on the Forum suggested placing an alcohol soaked
cloth or paper towel on the track. Then place one truck of a loco
on the cloth, the other truck on the 'live' track. Hold the loco
as it's wheels spin and the alky on the cloth cleans the wheels.
The reverse the trucks to clean the other.

Worked for me. 

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DonR said:


> Somebody on the Forum suggested placing an alcohol soaked
> cloth or paper towel on the track. Then place one truck of a loco
> on the cloth, the other truck on the 'live' track. Hold the loco
> as it's wheels spin and the alky on the cloth cleans the wheels.
> ...


Just don't make any sparks. 
That stuff will burn.


----------



## doct0rnic (Jun 28, 2013)

DonR said:


> Somebody on the Forum suggested placing an alcohol soaked
> cloth or paper towel on the track. Then place one truck of a loco
> on the cloth, the other truck on the 'live' track. Hold the loco
> as it's wheels spin and the alky on the cloth cleans the wheels.
> ...


this is the best way, I do it all the time, cleans it really fast, watch this video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3GzV0i_wW8


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I use a flat bladed screwdriver, then rotate the wheels and clean with Isopropyl alcohol. I tend to steer clear of acetone as it attacks many paints and plastics.


the wheels dont rotate unless they are being fed electicity.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

DonR said:


> Somebody on the Forum suggested placing an alcohol soaked
> cloth or paper towel on the track. Then place one truck of a loco
> on the cloth, the other truck on the 'live' track. Hold the loco
> as it's wheels spin and the alky on the cloth cleans the wheels.
> ...


that only works for diesels. Im dealing with 4-8-4's and 4-4-0's here where I either have to have the entire loco being cleaned all at once or have the tender be on the track while I clean the wheels of the loco. Btw, anyone here know how to fix a 4-4-0? Mine has the drive gear kinda stuck. Let me know, thanks!!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

JJB

The video demonstration method should work for steamers also,
it seems to me, assuming they get power from the tender. Wonder
what would happen with traction tires tho? 

Your problem would be cleaning the tender wheels and for that
you gotta do some hand work. 

Sadly the bigwigs on my railroad consigned all the steamers to
the scrap track.  Only diesels run on my rails. 

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

jjb727 said:


> the wheels dont rotate unless they are being fed electicity.


That's why I connect power to the locomotive to do the cleaning.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

O and G are way easier to clean.

HO, N and Z are a bit harder.


----------



## doct0rnic (Jun 28, 2013)

jjb727 said:


> the wheels dont rotate unless they are being fed electicity.


When you clean the engine on the track you have to have one set of trucks touching the rail and the other set on the cloth with the alcohol, then you turn your powerpack on to full power, granted this only works with eight wheel pickup engines, not sure if it will work steam engines because the tender I dont think picks up current from both sides of the rail.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

DCC only locos can be a pain as well.


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

Have anyone use the roller test stand to clear the wheels?


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

DonR said:


> JJB
> 
> The video demonstration method should work for steamers also,
> it seems to me, assuming they get power from the tender. Wonder
> ...


what about the 4-8-4's? those run completely different, sir


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry jjb


I'm totally diesel...dumb, dumb, dumb on steam...

Just making suggestions from out of the blue.


Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

jungfalee said:


> Have anyone use the roller test stand to clear the wheels?


The problem I have with the roller stand is the gunk gets transferred to the stand rollers, makes it a bit harder to get everything clean.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

So...how do I clean the wheels on 4-8-4's, people?


----------

